
Remotely operated drones more tiring to fly than real planes - pg
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/04/16/predator_pilot_fatigue_study/
======
robg
Interesting. I wonder if it's because the "pilots" get all the stress but
little of the thrill, especially on scouting missions. Flying an RC and
looking for bad guys might be fun the first few times. But how many times can
you play the same game? By contrast, I can't imagine an F-16 ever being
boring. They have to force the pilots to a desk kicking and screaming.

~~~
bootload
_"... I wonder if it's because the "pilots" get all the stress but little of
the thrill ..."_

Look at the type (and the mentality) of candidates who are being drafted to do
this, _"Hundreds of US fighter aces reassigned as drone pilots"_ ~
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/01/04/flyboy_equals_drone_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/01/04/flyboy_equals_drone_boy/)

    
    
      Forget It! ... I'm wondering what 
      happens to the morale and career 
      motivation of an [F-15] Eagle## 
      driver who suddenly gets the nod 
      to be Drone Boy
    

Hardly the desk-bound computer types.

~~~
robg
I think you've missed my original point. It wasn't a contrast between the
types of people but rather their experiences during the job demands. I love to
drive fast (and passed the Aviation Selection Test - now I'm a desk jockey if
there ever was one). But put me behind a driving simulator every day for a job
and I'd rapidly become bored and especially stressed if making life and death
decisions (who to drop a bombs on). My point was that the experience of flying
fighters is inherently rewarding/stimulating in a way I'm not sure drone
piloting ever can be. The best hope might be making the drone experience more
real, rather than the 2D screen and joystick combo.

